# Reverse Financial Crisis



## nalzager

This one is backwards but I need some completely outside advise. My wife and I are very strong Christian, spent out lives in church and currently in church leadership. Long story short we have spent ten years working for next to nothing in a family business based on their promise to give us the family home if we got them out of debt. Two years ago we sold the business with a contract that said they get 90% of the money from the sale and we get the house and basically they took the money and ran. I feel compelled to pursue the issue, my wife wants me to let it go and still let them remain a part of our lives like nothing happened. Am I being unreasonable to expect to be paid? While I might be able to let that go, I can't imagine ever being able to trust them again of let them have any significant part in our lives. I need Scripture here, either direct application or Spiritual principles please.

AM


----------



## cb45

though the particulars are important to u (and somewhat unclear to me:scratchheadbut really not of utmost importance
i'll attempt to answer yer many Q's u state &/or imply.

Forgiveness is Unconditional, Trust is not. or put another way:

we must forgive as Jesus forgave us (by grace, unearned, etc)
to trust our fellow man, believer or not, is EARNED, not a freebie.

one need not feel guilty, nor be conned into erroneous theology
that we HAVE TO trust others by mixing forgiveness with trust.

No no no no no no noooooo. dont be fooled.

if u r "strong christian" (w/out the vodka, that is) then i dont have to explain to u the many virtues of forgiveness nor more
importantly, what The Master himself said about IT.
i'll assume u know there is no "if" to forgiveness with christians.
o/wise u r more like an antichrist person! 

trust is earned especially when violated in any way. u set the
parameters for earning it. those parameters are different for 
everyone, as u'll see/read here at TAM. one can only hope those parameters are balanced, neither too weak or too rigid.

do a word study on the bible yourself on the word trust. 
you'll find this to be true, especially so in the N.T. writings.

shalom aleichem.........:sleeping:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Some of my rambling thoughts on the topic... 

1) Exodus 22:7 -- “If a man gives to his neighbor money or goods to keep safe, and it is stolen from the man's house, then, if the thief is found, he shall pay double."

I can't blame you for wanting to find these people and to get what you were promised in contract legally. The Bible even says that if they are found, they should pay you double for stealing/not giving you what they promised.

However, how you go about "finding" these people, is where you may or may not fall into sinfulness. Do you feel anger? You're sinning. Do you feel anything but love towards these people? You're sinning. 

I would do what I could to talk to these people (if you can locate them) and explain that they got the money and your family needs the house. 

Know this though: if after praying you feel that the Lord is calling you to drop the issue (like your wife would like you to), know that God will not necessarily forgive the people who stole from you. They will have to answer for the sin if they do not repent of the sin. Because we are called to love even our enemies, this knowledge might even bring you to show an act of love by praying for these people that they would realize what they did was wrong and that they would repent and do what is right.

2 Corinthians 5:19-- That is, in Christ God was reconciling the world to himself, not counting their trespasses against them, and entrusting to us the message of reconciliation. 

Christ forgives us--- try to forgive these people. I'm sure you'll earn heavenly treasure by doing so-- much more than what you could possibly earn through legal troubles.


----------

